# Ridiculously photogenic Himalayan



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

Almost a month ago I got a 5-6 week old Himi from a breeder on this website. Her points weren't quite coming in just yet when I first got her so I had the opportunity to watch them come in with my own eyes. I decided for 30 days I'd take regular photo shoots of her to watch her markings come in. I'm pretty sure they fully came in within the first two weeks of having her but it's still so fun to take these photos. Sometimes it's like she just knows how to pose for the camera and I get amazing shots of her. I just thought I'd share the progress with the forum. I still have a few days left in the 30 day limit so maybe I'll post progress pictures when I'm all done.

I do not have a photobucket and it would take forever to choose through some of my favorites but luckily I've been posting them on a tumblr blog here: http://cheeziesmice.tumblr.com/tagged/c ... he%20mouse

I update the blog about daily and I'm also currently looking for some new little ladies to add to my colony since just recently I'm minus one mouse. When I get the new ladies they'll be featured on the blog as well vuv~


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Whoa, it's you! I've been following your Tumblr for ages and never made the connection. lol


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

very pretty himmy for sure 8D


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, stunning mouse for sure! Great type as well.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

aww lovely pictures


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Awww...she's grown up to be so big and beautiful! <3


----------



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

love2read said:


> Awww...she's grown up to be so big and beautiful! <3


She has! She's grown to be bigger than Cheezie and she's doing wonderfully with her health and socialization. She's peed on me about every single time I've handled her but I still love her so much <3


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm following you now


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Lovely mouse


----------



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

Just thought I'd update with some of my favorite pictures of today's photo shoot. She likes her cheeks scratched/rubbed.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Aww, how precious! I have a himi who likes to be rubbed under her chin :love1. The joys of being a mouse keeper...


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

amazing pics


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Such a cutie! :love


----------

